# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > islam >  Yasin suresi 69. Ayet üzerinde, lütfen dikkatle düşünelim!

## halukgta

Bu makalemin konusu, Yasin suresi 69. ayet olacaktır. Allah ayetlerinde özellikle öyle dikkat çekici kelimeler kullanıyor ki, ancak düşünebilen, aklını kullanan ayette dikkat çekilenleri anlayabiliyor. Tabi bir Müslüman, Kuran ı herkes anlayamaz diyor ve buna inanıyorsa, böyle bir insan zaten aklını devre dışı bırakmış, körü körüne inancını yaşıyor demektir ki, böyle insanların, nasıl büyük bir tehlikede olduğunu, kendilerinin fark etmeleri mümkün değildir. Önce ayeti yazalım, daha sonrada üzerinde birlikte düşünelim.

Yasin 69: Biz elçimize şiir öğretmedik. ZATEN ONA YARAŞMAZDI DA. O kitap, ancak Allah'tan gelmiş BİR ÖĞÜT VE APAÇIK BİR KUR'ÂN'DIR.

Ayetin ilk cümlesinde Allah, biz elçimize şiir öğretmedik diyor. Peki, neden söylüyor olabilir sizce bu sözü? Şiir kötü bir şey mi de bunu söylüyor Allah? Çünkü devamında, zaten elçimize bu yakışmazdı diye de özellikle belirtiyor, açıklama yapıyor. Önce bu sözler üzerinde düşünelim. Şiir elbette kötü bir şey değil, hatta edebiyatta çok önemli bir yer tutar. Ama İslam ı anlatırken, demek ki bu yöntemi kullanmanın doğru olmadığı, özellikle vurgulanıyor. Bu konuyu daha iyi anlayabilmemiz için şiir nedir, özellikleri nelerdir gelin isterseniz önce ona bakalım. 

Şiir duygu, hayal ve düşüncelerin coşkulu bir dille, bir düzene bağlı olarak, çekici/etkileyici bir dil ve ahenkli mısralar içinde aktarılmasıdır. Edebiyat türlerinin en eskisi şiirdir. Şiirin ne olduğunu anlatmaya çalışan ünlü şairler şiiri şöyle tarif ederler. "ŞİİR, SÖZCÜKLERLE GÜZEL ŞEKİLLER KURMA SANATIDIR." NESRE ÇEVRİLMESİ MÜMKÜN OLMAYAN NAZIM ' diye tanımlayanlarda vardır. 


Bu söylenenlere baktığımızda, hiç kimsenin itiraz etmeyeceği özellileri görürüz şiirde. Şiirin çok önemli özelliğinin, insanda coşku uyandırıp, duygularına hitap etmesi aslında en önemli özelliğidir. Bu durumda Allah ayetinde, neden biz elçimize şiir öğretmedik, ona da zaten şiir yaraşmazdı diyor olabilir? Aslında bu gerçeği anlayamadıysak, bizleri din adına duygularımızla aldatanları da asla fark edemeyiz. Demek ki iyi bir şair kötü bir düşünceyi, güzel sözlerle süsleyerek, duygularımıza hitap ederek, topluma bu yöntemle iyi ve güzel diye kabul ettirebilir.

Konuyu daha detaylı anlamaya çalışalım. Ayetin sonunda, aslında bu konuya açıklık getiriyor Allah ve diyor ki; ALLAH'TAN GELMİŞ BİR ÖĞÜT VE APAÇIK BİR KUR'ÂN'DIR. Bu açıklama aslında çok önemli. Şiir de duygu ve hayal âlemi çok baskın bir şekilde kullanılır. DEMEK Kİ KURAN AYETLERİ HAYAL ÂLEMİNDEN UZAK, GERÇEKLERDEN BAHSEDİYOR, AKLA HİTAP EDİYOR, SÜSLÜ SÖZLERE İHTİYACI YOK. Şiirin özelliğini tarif eden şair, aslında tek başına bu konuya açıklık getiriyor ve ne diyordu hatırlayalım. NESRE ÇEVRİLMESİ MÜMKÜN OLMAYAN NAZIM. Demek ki şiirde öyle konular işleniyor ki, bazen akıl devre dışı bile kalabiliyor. Kelimelerle izah edilemeyebiliyor. Hemen konumuzdan örnek verelim. Kuran şiir olmadığına göre, nasıl bir yazıdır? Elbette nesir yani düz yazı. NESİR YAZININ EN ÖNEMLİ ÖZELLİĞİ, EN KÜÇÜK BİRİMİ, TEK BAŞINA BİR ANLAM İFADE ETMESİDİR. 

Nesirde amaç, düşünceleri ya da verilmek istenen bilgiyi, doğru ve açık bir biçimde anlatmaktır. Bilimsel ve bilgi aktaran kitaplar nesir yani düz yazıdır, akla hitap eder yani BİLGİ VERİR. Nesir yazıda bir yargı, bir eylem, hüküm açık bir şekilde anlatılır. Nesir kelime anlamı olarak YAYMA, DAĞITMA anlamındadır. Allah elçisine özellikle şiir öğretmedik derken, onun söyledikleri herkes tarafından anlaşılabilecek apaçık sözlerdir diyor. Onun için Allah şiir ona yaraşmazdı demesinin nedeni, şiirde amaç karşınızdaki kişinin duygularına hitap ederek, onu etkileyerek istediğiniz tarafa yönlendirmektir. ALLAH ELÇİMİN, BÖYLE BİR ŞEYE İHTİYACI YOKTUR, ÇÜNKÜ KURAN EŞİ BENZERİ OLMAYAN BİR NURDUR, KULLARIMIN GÖNÜL GÖZÜNÜ AÇAN BİR IŞIKTIR DİYOR.

Sanırım Allah Yasin suresi 69. ayetinde, neden elçimize şiir öğretmedik dediği, çok daha iyi anlaşılmıştır. Bu ayetten de anlaşılıyor ki, Kuran da Allah kullarına, herkesin anlayacağı şekilde, çok açık hükümlerini bildiriyor ve düşünmemizi istiyor bizlerden. Bizler Kuran ı amacından saptırarak, bir makam eşliğinde adeta şiir okur gibi öyle bir okuyoruz ki, okuduğumuzun ne anlama geldiğini anlamadığımız halde duygulanıyoruz, hatta gözlerimizden yaşlar geliyor. Bunları yaparak, toplumu aldatan zalimleri unutmadık. Bu yönteme başvuran din tacirlerinin, bizleri aldatmasını istemiyorsak, Kuran ı duygularımıza hitap edecek şekliyle değil, ALLAH IN BİZLERE ÖNERDİĞİ GİBİ, anlayarak ve düşünerek okumanın yolunu seçmeliyiz. Duygular her zaman bizleri doğruya götürmeyebilir. Bizleri hakka götürecek aklımızdır, lütfen unutmayalım. Onun için Allah akla, düşünmeye çok fazla önem vermiştir Kuran da. Hatta Kuran, aklını kullanmayanları, hiç de iyi bir son beklemediği örneğini vermiştir.

İslam toplumu olarak, ne yazık ki duygularımızla bizleri aldatılıyorlar. Tasavvuf da bu yöntem çok güzel kullanılır ve halk istedikleri gibi yönlendirilir. İslam dini tasavvufa izin vermez. Çünkü tasavvuf bir dergâhta şeyhin emrine girerek, İslam ı onun kuralları ile yaşamayı emreder. Tasavvufta da din şiirsel ve duygulara hitap edecek şekilde anlatılır, yaşanır. İslam ın bunlara ihtiyacı yoktur. Peygamberimiz döneminde, böyle oluşumların hiç birisi yoktu.

Allah ile kulu arasında, İslam dininde hiç kimse yoktur. Lütfen bu ve benzeri tarikat, cemaatlerin kurduğu, duygulara hitap eden tuzaklara düşmeyelim. Allah bizler için Kuran, apaçık bir öğüttür, yol göstericidir diyor da, bizleri Allah ile aldatanlar, Kuran açık ve anlaşılır değildir, Kuran ı herkes anlayamaz diyorsa, lütfen bu insanların kurduğu tuzaklara düşmeyelim. Allah sizleri Kuran dan hesaba çekeceğim, sizlere yemin olsun ki kolaylaştırılmış bir kitap gönderdim diye de özellikle bir çok kez söylüyorsa, lütfen Allah ile aldatıcılara değil, ALLAH IN UYARILARINA KULAK VERELİM.

Saygılarımla
Haluk GÜMÜŞTABAK

https://hakyolkuran1.blogspot.com/
http://halukgta.blogcu.com/
http://kuranyolu.blogcu.com/
http://hakyolkuran.com/
https://www.facebook.com/Kuranadavet1/

----------

